# Borderlands 2 32 Bit und DirectX 9?! Hilfe!



## Serylas (25. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
zu aller erst stelle ich mal mein Problem im Ganzen vor:
Borderlands 2 läuft nur mit großen Rucklern und unten im Fenster steht, dass es auf 32 Bit Basis und mit DirectX 9 gestartet wird. Gekauft und installiert bzw. heruntergeladen habe ich es bei Steam.
Mein System:
Win 7 64 Bit home premium
16 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
Intel i7 3770k 3,5ghz
Nvidia 630 GT als GraKa
Problem ist, dass das Spiel den Anforderungen nach mit allem auf highest laufen müsste, OHNE Probleme zu machen - tut es aber nicht und ich begreife nicht so richtig, wieso es das nicht tut.
Ob alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand sind, weiß ich leider auch nicht genau, da ich den Rechner vorinstalliert bekommen habe, sicher ist allerdings, dass ich die Grafikkartentreiber via Gerätemanager auf den neusten Stand gebracht habe.

Herzliche Grüße, Sery


----------



## svd (25. März 2013)

Hmm, die GT630 ist keine so tolle Grafikkarte. Eher vergleichbar mit einer vier bis fünf Generationen alter 8800er Karte.
Es wäre ratsam, diese auszutauschen.

vlt. wird deshalb, aus Performancegründen, der DirectX9 Renderpfad gewählt.


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2013)

Ja, also eine aktuelle Karte der oberen Mittelklasse (ca. 260 Euro) ist im Schnitt mindestens 4 bis 6 mal schneller und bei den restlichen Komponenten sicherlich besser angesiedelt.
Preis/Leistungs mäßig wäre die AMD Radeon HD 7950 zu empfehlen.


----------



## Serylas (25. März 2013)

Das ist ja Dreck, habe auch gerade gesehen, dass ich die falsche gekauft habe. Tja, schön blöd. 
Mit der 650 GTX sollte das doch aber machbar sein, oder? Mit der müssten doch rein rechnerisch auch Anno 2070 und SimCity5 flüssig auf highest laufen oder?


----------



## Hawkins (25. März 2013)

Wenn du das Game auf hohen Details spielen willst wird auch eine 650 nicht reichen.
Ich empfehle dir eine Nvidia 660 Ti. Mit der in deinem PC werden alle aktuellen Games gut spielbar sein.

Anno 2070 und Sim City werden dann auch super laufen.


PS: wieso sich Leute nen guten PC kaufen (16GB Ram, 3770k) und dann ne lowlow End Grafikkarte einbauen werd ich nie verstehn...
      Oder war es ein Mediamarkt "Spiele PC" Komplettsystem?


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2013)

Ob die reicht weiß ich nicht. Da müsstest du mal nach Benchmarks schauen. Ist auf jeden Fall schon deutlich besser.
Aber Preis/Leistungsmäßig hat AMD immer noch die Nase vorn. Die 7770 kostet zB das gleiche wie die 650 und ist noch ein bisschen schneller ( AnandTech | Bench - GPU12 ).
Noch besser wäre die 6850, welche es aktuell für 120 Euro bei Mindfactory gibt.


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Wenn du das Game auf hohen Details spielen willst wird auch eine 650 nicht reichen.
> Ich empfehle dir eine Nvidia 660 Ti. Mit der in deinem PC werden alle aktuellen Games gut spielbar sein.


 Also auch wenn es so aussieht, aber ich will echt keine Werbung für AMD machen.
Aber die 660 Ti kostet das gleiche wie die 7950 und ist in den meisten Kategorien langsamer ( AnandTech | Bench - GPU12 ).

Edit: Okay. Hier ( http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-amd-radeon-hd-7950-mit-925-mhz/3/ ) sind es im Schnitt 5 bis 7% mehr Leistung. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt.


----------



## Hawkins (25. März 2013)

Mag sein das die 7950 schneller ist als ne 660 Ti, nur kommt mir so schnell keine AMD Karte mehr in den Rechner. Mit meiner alten Radeon 5870 hatte ich zu viele Probleme in Games. 
Nvidia hat auch immernoch einen schnelleren Treibersupport, obwohl AMD da auch schon besser wird.


----------



## svd (25. März 2013)

Die GTX660Ti ist so übel nicht. Falls ich mich dazu entschließen sollte, 3D Vision auszuprobieren, wird, wegen meines alten Prozessors, vermutlich auch maximal eine 660Ti ins Gehäuse ziehen.

Für einen ausgewachsenen Core-i7 wäre das aber zu schade. 
Da würde ich auf jeden Fall mindestens eine HD7950 oder GTX670 wählen, denn die werden bei höheren Auflösungen und Filtereinstellungen nicht von zurückgestutzter Architektur ausgebremst...


----------



## chbdiablo (25. März 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Mit meiner alten Radeon 5870 hatte ich zu viele Probleme in Games.


 
Ich hab seit 3 Jahren eine 5870 und kann auch jetzt noch jedes Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen spielen, Probleme gabs keine.


----------

